

Incapsula: 12th data center goes live in Sydney, Australia - Igal_Incapsula
http://www.incapsula.com/the-incapsula-blog/item/538-new-data-center-goes-live-in-sydney-australia

======
edowling
There seems to be a lot of data centres cropping up in Sydney, with Amazon
being the biggest. Has anything changed in the AU landscape which has made
data centres more viable now?

~~~
snogglethorpe
Seems a bit surprising given the general need for cooling ... wouldn't colder
climes be preferred?

~~~
smartial_arts
Yeah, like, Melbourne!

